

Principles of pitching - stevejalim
http://swombat.com/2011/4/18/pitching

======
ChuckMcM
I've been amazed at how many pitches I've seen that were missing the 'next
steps' aka "the point of this."

One of the things that has always helped me is realizing that people listening
to something I'm pitching _are doing their job._ Which is to say this is work
for them too, they are here because they think spending 15 minutes or an hour
listening to me will have some economic benefit for them down the road. The
absolutely best thing I can do for them is to help them work better and more
efficiently by helping them extract as clear an understanding as to what I
have to offer in the shortest possible time so that as a group we can see
which, _if any_ , of the next steps are appropriate.

I realize that sometimes I'm helping them figure out if the topic du jour is
just a fad or a real trend (which won't directly help me) but by helping them
I leave a good impression and an opportunity to come back.

Nice writeup swombat.

------
peapicker
And here I was thinking this would be an article about baseball... Must be the
haze of a new baseball season fogging my brain; I should have known better!

~~~
wesgarrison
Me too. I was expecting some physics of the curveball.

~~~
hugh3
I submitted an article just for you.

------
shadowsun7
I think it needs to be said: swombat.com is quickly becoming _the_ best source
for startup analysis/advice. Daniel does a brilliant job aggregating and
curating links to startup-related articles; plus I find his long-form pieces
to be generally well-written and thoughtful.

Subscribe to the blog, if you haven't already. And @swombat: thank you for
taking the time to do this. Swombat.com's quickly becoming one of the few
sites I check on a daily basis.

~~~
swombat
Thanks for the kind feedback. It's always very much appreciated :-)

